# amico generators



## outofthedark (Feb 3, 2013)

I am thinking about purchasing an Amico generator.Has anyone purchased from or researched this company? I would appreciate any information you could provide me.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Never heard of them before but I'd be interested in seeing what they have to offer as well


----------



## Midwest Mower Pro (Mar 13, 2013)

I've never heard of them either, what size generators are they offering?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I've never heard of them either.

I would have a hard time buying one if I knew nothing about it, thinking service and parts in the future.


----------



## outofthedark (Feb 3, 2013)

Based on what I have researched, they are rarely large generators. They are not for a large-scale construction site or someone with a large family and a 4-bedroom house. It's much more suited for RV use, tailgating or other small-scale generator uses. 
Here's an example of an electric start Amico generator @ http://thebestgenerator.com/amico-ag2500-generator


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I paid less than that for mine and mine has 3500 watts. I'm thinking you could buy a better generator for the money and probably a better known brand with service locations nearby


----------



## Midwest Mower Pro (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with tractornut


----------



## jerrb (Dec 28, 2010)

I have never heard of them


----------

